# My little buttons



## mjgraham (Sep 24, 2015)

A while back I had refined a bunch of random scrap and a friend of mine gave me all of his stuff that he had been collecting for years as he was moving over seas. I have been slowly working it down, and after refining most of it 2 or three times I think I have about gotten it as pure as my limit is.





The buttons are around 7~8g each. I am just thankful for all the free knowledge around here, I wish I could this more.


----------



## FakeUser (Sep 25, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## MarcoP (Sep 25, 2015)

Very nice X 4 

Marco


----------

